# John Deere 212 - or similar



## scott67 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi to all,
This is my first post. I'm in the market for a small garden tractor, I probably need something bigger down the road, but for now, I'm limited by budget...and knowledge.

I've found a used used 212 with a tiller and mower. The tiller is what interests me, as I'm going to need to prepare some long rows for the planting of many bushes. I have not looked at it yet in person, but the owner told me they used it for maintating the rows between trees in a shelter belt.

In the pics, the tractor and tiller looks pretty good for its age. Not beat up, but not pristine either.

Are their particular parts of this tractor that are problem areas? And if so, how easy are parts to come by?

The land I need to till is a former farm field that was last farmed last year. The ground is not too hard, but it has stubble on it. I will need larger equipment to break up the larger areas for a garden,etc.. but I was hoping a tractor/tiller like this good prepare some narrow rows for tree/bush planting.
The local John Deere dealer has a used 2001 John Deere 345 with a tiller and a brand new mower, but costs 3 times as much.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ralph241 (Apr 5, 2012)

scott67 said:


> Hi to all,
> This is my first post. I'm in the market for a small garden tractor, I probably need something bigger down the road, but for now, I'm limited by budget...and knowledge.
> 
> I've found a used used 212 with a tiller and mower. The tiller is what interests me, as I'm going to need to prepare some long rows for the planting of many bushes. I have not looked at it yet in person, but the owner told me they used it for maintating the rows between trees in a shelter belt.
> ...


Can never go wrong with the 212! How much does he want??


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks to be in pretty good shape, but is the red cup under it in the first pic a drip cup? Also, make sure the mule drive is there for the tiller! ~~ grnspot


----------



## scott67 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just $1200. I was thinking it was $1400, but then I went back and checked. If it didn't have the tiller, I might think it was too much.

I was wondering about that cup under there as well. Unless someone just finished changing some fluids.

thanks for the replies


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

wow scott67 this 212 is in great shape


----------

